# dont feel to good



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello ladies im on cycle day 13 and from day 11 ive had cm,so we had    regular.Today ive still got cm but a bit thicker with a bit of lightish brown(sorry tmi),and a bit of a headache which i always get with pmt  .Generally feel quite hot aswell and a bit under the weather  .The stabbing and niggling pains have gone which i was getting from cycle day 11 in my ovaries now,but why am i still getting this cm??any ideas??

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just noticed aswell at the top of my vagina looks closed aswell,does this mean i havent conceived this month??i feel so pmt aswell and im only on day 13!!!!!!

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kim,

Is this your 1st month on clomid It messed with me alot at first. Dont worry too much about the cm its a good sign,I have it for days around ov so dont worry.I know its so hard to analyse every twinge etc but stick with it hunny and hopefully you will get your dream   

Kelly x


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks kelly for your reply my cervix seem slower and closed aswell,also feel tired  .Even though this was my first month of clomid me and dh had    the right days aswell,i feel so down thinking that i havent conceived.

Sorry for moaning xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kim

Sorry you're not feeling so good but I agree, I think Clomid can really mess you around with its side effects.

As for your cervix position/feeling - this is no indication of pregnancy or not - the position/feeling can change throughout the day & throughout the cycle so shouldn't really be used to actually determine anything.

Stay positive hun 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha - I think you should be in the medical profession! I always know you'll have a good explanation of things!  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kerry

I did human biology A level - that's the nearest I'll get to the medical profession 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

i should have said cervix seems lower  ,im even experiencing period pains now   


xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah kim,

Dont worry about the period pains hunny,I know its hard but so many symptoms/niggles for af are similar to those in pg!!! Hang in there     

Natasha is the medical oricle              watch it or she will start charging   

Kelly x


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks kelly its just ive never experienced this so early in my cycle 

Thanks again xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Kim,  It's been my 1st cycle this month and I too have earlier than normal twinges and CM, I also had a very strange "show" just before ovulation, like a blood clot had come away (sorry tmi) and some stomach cramps, but the it went away and I now feel fine?  I don't think the first month will be it for me, but you never know!

Good luck and try and take things easy.  

Love Rebecca xx


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies still keeps coming and going,one minute it eases off,the next minute my head feels like its gonna explode   ,i might see gp tomorrow 


xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

Dr Natasha here   

Hope you're feeling little better today 

I found this info about cervix position which might interest you...although cervix changes position/feeling around ovulation it can't be used to determine pregnancy properly...

http://conception.lifetips.com/subcat/58712/fertility-charting/cervical-position/

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies for all your replies,you're so helpful and understanding.Just got back from gp and i described how i felt yesterday and she said aswell its all to do with the clomid,i was even crying in bed last night cos i felt so ill  . Feel alot better today,when i went to the loo last night and wiped(sorry tmi)there was a spot of red blood but nothing after that.

Thanks again    xx


----------

